# Texas Trio Classic- July 25th



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

2nd annual Texas Trio Classic is July 25th in Matagorda Tx. $1000 to biggest trout. Tournament is for a great cause. Check out the website: www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Entry Form*



hahndo said:


> 2nd annual Texas Trio Classic is July 25th in Matagorda Tx. $1000 to biggest trout. Tournament is for a great cause. Check out the website: www.texastrioclassic.com


The entry form is for 2008 when will they have this updated along with the 2009 rules?


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

we will have 2009 updated rules and entry forms on website by end of next week. There will also be a raffle and silent auction. Prizes include Andy Pettite signed astros card, Lance Berkman signed bat, guided fishing trips, rods and reels, Hilti bag filled with hilti tools, ipods and much more


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

reminder about Texas Trio Classic July 25th in Matagorda. Expecting thirty plus teams this year. Raffle tickets available now with over $2500 in prizes. Silent auction at weigh in to inclde Nolan Ryan and lance Berkman signed bat, guided fishing trips and guided dove hunts. For additional info on tourney visit www.texastrioclassic.com. For info on raffle pm me or email [email protected] All proceeds benefit cancer research


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

This was a great tournament last year and a ton of fun. This is an excellent "benefit" and it is for a great cause. The payout is nice and I am glad to see it is growing from last year. Hope to see several teams sign up for this great event. I know they are expecting 30+ teams which makes the pot very nice. If you are not a fisherman, bring your family and friends to the weigh in and buy some raffle tickets and listen to the DJ.


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Tx Trio Classic-This Weekend in Matagorda*

THIS WEEKEND - 2nd annual Texas Trio Classic is July 25th in Matagorda Tx. $1000 to biggest trout. Tournament is for a great cause. Check out the website: www.texastrioclassic.com

C u all there...


----------

